# Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk



## AresRoxx (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich ziemlich kurzfristig am Freitag morgen nach Noordholland aufbreche hoffe ich hier noch ein paar Tips fürs Angeln dort zu bekommen? #h

Ich denke eine gute möglichkeit ist mit nem Wobbler in den unzähligen Poldern dort. 
Beim Brandungsangeln weiß ich nicht gar nicht worauf ich achten muss. Also wie erkenne ich eine geeignete Stelle usw.

Für jeden Tip bin ich dankbar.

Vispass hole ich mir ja im Postamt oder Angelgeschäft und dann kanns auf die Jagd gehen.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Udo561 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Hi,
ich kenne mich in der Gegend nicht mehr aus.
Aber mal eben so wie früher aufs Postamt und einen Vispas holen ist nicht mehr.
Hier findest du aber alle Infos.
Gruß Udo
http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/vispas.htm

http://www.angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de/bestimmungen.htm


----------



## AresRoxx (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Verdammt jetzt soll ich fürs kurze jagen in nen Verein eintretten?

Naja gut dann ist das so.


----------



## micha1581 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

hi, das mit dem Verein ist automatisch so wenn du dir in NL die Papiere holst. kommst automatisch in nen verein in der region wo du die Papiere her hast. das ist aber lange nicht so dramatisch wie in D.

vg


----------



## AresRoxx (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Ah cool 

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Gegend???


----------



## Udo561 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Hi,
nee , aber ich habe schon etliche Polder beangelt.

Je nach Jahreszeit sind einige kleinere Polder so stark verkrautet das du mit Wobblern nicht viel machen kannst .
Posenmontage und Köderfisch ist da angebrachter.

Wenn du freie Stellen im Wasser findest natürlich mit flach laufenden Wobblern , manche Polder sind nur einen Meter oder sogar noch flacher.

Wenn dir ein Boot zur Verfügung steht solltest du in den größeren Poldern schleppen , kannst kurz hinterm Boot schleppen , nach Möglichkeit mit großen Wobblern knapp über Grund.
Die mit dem Boot zu befahrenden Polder sind meist um 1,5 - 2 Meter tief.

Gruß Udo


----------



## Kark (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Und immer schön beachten, dass häufig in den Vereinsgewässern (wenn es sich um Polder handelt) das Kunstköderverbot in der gesamten Hechtschonzeit gilt sprich bis zum 1.7.
Da kann man ganz schnell Ärger bekommen...

Ansonsten Petri!


----------



## AresRoxx (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Oh man stimmt,
gut das du mich dran erinnert hast.

Ich habe irgendwann die Tage schonmal die Schonzeiten mir angeschaut und war bis eben gerade voll auf dem Trichter das wir schon im Juli sind *fg* Die totale Verwirtheit |kopfkrat

Ich gehe auch mal davon aus das die Polder jetzt ziemlich zugegrautet sind. So lese ich es zumindest viel im Internet.

Naja nächste Woche Freitag betrette ich wieder Deutschen Boden und werde dann mal schauen ob ich nen paar Infos mehr mitbringe |wavey:


----------



## AresRoxx (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

So möchte hier kurz zusammenfassen was ich in der Woche erlebt habe.

Der Bungalowpark ist meines Erachtens schwer in Ordnung.
Angeln darf man darin OHNE Vispass. Dies sthet auch extra in den Willkommensprozpekten. Also habe ich mir erstmal gedacht ich teste die verschiedenen Kanäle im Park an.

1. Abend
Kanal absuchen und festgestellt das direkt beim Ponnyhof die Suppe am Kochen ist. 
Leider so verkrautet das mit Wobblern etc. nicht viel zu machen war. Wollte das Teil ja nicht in der Woche sauber machen 
Also erstmal Köderfische ran holen. 
3 kleine Rotfedern haben ziemlich flott gebissen und irgendwie war ich dann zu faul aktiv zu angeln. Also weiter auf Friedfisch. :g

Das 4 mal das der Schwimmer weg geht und ich denke och wieder nen kleines Fischen. Schlage an und meine Rute biegt sich durch. |bigeyes

Alarm war angesagt. Nen dicker Karpfen. Geschätze 7 bis 8 Pfund. Nach nem ordentlichem Drill hat es doch im letztem Moment meine Hauptschnurr durchgehauen. Also war der Tag gelaufen. #c

2. Tag
Neue Schnurr (0.28) drauf und wieder an die selbe Stelle.
Wieder gegen 21:00 Uhr ein Karpfen. Diesmal reißt das Vorfach (0.25). #q

3. Tag
Wieder ein Vorfach weg.
und am Verzweifeln was das für Brocken sind und wie die Kämpfen. :c
5. Tag 
Ich hebe den Karpfen ausm Wasser. Wundervoll. 

Alle gingen auf Gemüsemais, in der Nähe des Ponnyhofs.
Dort ist Richtung Straße (Streichelhof) ein Kanalrohr das dieses Stück mit dem gegenüberliegendem Kanal verbindet.
Abends 21:00 Uhr, Gemüsemais ordentliche Schnurr und Vorfach und ab gehts. 

PS: Vorsicht Brenesel :vik:


----------



## Gosef (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Hey,

das hört sich ja nach Spaß an! Wir waren bisher 2 mal in Andijk. Oktober letzten Jahres und Februar diesen Jahres. Haben auch zum Zeitvertreib in einem kleinen Polder hinterm Haus ein wenig die Köfis geärgert! Müsste wahrscheinl direkt neben dem Ponyhof gewesen sein!

Die eigentliche Jagd galt natürlich dem Esox und war auch jedes mal erfolgreich! Keine Riesen, aber mal was anderes ;-)

Gruß

Gosef


----------



## AresRoxx (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: Erfahrungen Noordholland -  Het Grootslag - Andijk*

Ja kann mal wohl sagen das das Laune gemacht hat.

Mein Angelnachbar hatte einmal kurz Bekanntschaft mit nem Esox gemacht. Zumindest denke ich das es einer war.
Es hat einfach nur noch geknallt und seine Schnurr war durch.
Das war echt heftig. Vorallem wenn man gar nicht damit rechnet. :l


----------

